

Landlords beware: Airbnb is booming, but many users run legal risks - dazbradbury
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/10/4316582/landlords-beware-airbnb-is-booming-in-big-cities-but-many-users-run-legal-risks

======
SilconValleyVC
The AirBnB model is tricky. I've had friends wire $7,000 for New Year's Eve
house last weekend, then "owner" disappeared. Apparently did it to 10 other
renters for same non-existent house. AirBnB refused to honor any guarantee
(some technical terms of use). But I know I'd rather book a hotel. Caveat that
I know other friends who love it. But seems too risky for me.

